# My new Kremlin AAA



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Finally broke down and got a Kremlin EOS 10C18 with Excite gun. Getting ready to assemble it now. I cheaped out and got the wall mount, so I bought a small hand-truck/dolly that I'll be mounting it to. Starting to play a lot more with 2k finishes for cabinets & stuff, and it'll be interesting to see how it stacks up against my other rigs. Pretty excited though. Painting for 30 years and I literally have butterflies right now just thinking about all the fun I'm gonna have. 

I plan to add to this post as time progresses so I can compare/contrast this to an airless with FFLP tips, a turbine, conventional setups, as well as my makeshift AAA.


----------



## ccpi (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool! What's that gun worth? I have an older capspray/Titan AA gun. I like the balance between quality and productivity I get.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

*Kremlin Exite Gun*



ccpi said:


> Cool! What's that gun worth? I have an older capspray/Titan AA gun. I like the balance between quality and productivity I get.


The gun, included tips, plus swivel is around $1,100 if you buy it online. I also have the Capspray with the Maxum Elite gun. I hate it. I've hated it for probably close to 10 years now. Check valves have been nothing but problems. It typically only gets used when I have tub or tile resurfacing to do that I don't want to run through any other rig. 

I've also never been able to completely overcome the issue of the hot air from the hose, even when doubling the length of the hose, placing the turbine unit in a cool place, and using retarders. Dry-spray was always a problem. Atomization was less than stellar on more viscous products also. I've had to heat the product to produce sufficient results without thinning, but the heated product coupled with the hot air from the turbine hose can be problematic. I've produced some great finishes with them, but it's always one of those setups that I'm always nervous about and always takes tinkering & fine-tuning. 

I do like the design of the new Apollo 7700 gun, and the fact that you can pair it with a compressor would solve the issue when working with thicker materials.


----------



## ccpi (Mar 29, 2008)

Ah. I should have said I have the GM3600 gun. Very light. I've sprayed everything from old school cellulose lacquer to Aura. I don't like turbine sprayers for some of the reasons you mention. My hvlp rig is cobbled together. I use a pressure pot and a Lemmer 928 gun (Canadian ) all powered by one of my compressors. I look forward to your review of your new gear.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

stelzerpaintinginc.
Great move, your going to be happy & rich


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Repaint Florida said:


> stelzerpaintinginc.
> Great move, your going to be happy & rich


Thanks. I did think of you when I was shopping for it. All the cabinets you've done with yours. I had planned on going with CA Tech 14:1 with Bobcat gun. Other than less readily available parts, I doubt I'll have any regret in going with the Kremlin. 

Not sure why they use BPSS on the ball valve for the air inlet though. That's dumb. Need a 3/8" BPSS to 3/8" MNPT Adapter that I don't have and not sure why it wasn't included. For now, I'm like a kid on Christmas morning who got his dream toy but needs special batteries just to play with the damn thing.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

ccpi said:


> Ah. I should have said I have the GM3600 gun. Very light. I've sprayed everything from old school cellulose lacquer to Aura. I don't like turbine sprayers for some of the reasons you mention. My hvlp rig is cobbled together. I use a pressure pot and a Lemmer 928 gun (Canadian ) all powered by one of my compressors. I look forward to your review of your new gear.


That GM 3600 is a great gun. You should show pics of your setup. Some of my best finishes were from cobbled together rigs. Actually, nearly all of them.


----------



## ccpi (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's my HVLP rig and my AAA gun. As well, My drop down regulator and separator unit that's followed me from my industrial painting days.


Except for the guns, definitely a low cost setup.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

They are so sweet, fresh, and innocent looking when still in the box.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice set up...Your right the Maxum Elite gun gun is a drag and the turbine the goes with it seems to run hot. I use it for small stuff. Ive been using ED655s for years now mostly spraying lacquer. I use one of the three for WB, but am thinking of pulling trigger on a 395 finish pro. Will the acid in conversion varnish fry the pump?


----------



## Pattimore Painting (Feb 13, 2021)

What product are you pushing through this? I’m interested in buying one. I spoke to the sales rep yesterday and he told me to grab the 15c25 for spraying my renner 851 product.


----------

